
Bit Flip: The biggest bug you've never heard of. - alexjray
https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/articles/bit-flip
======
alexjray
Charged particles from space randomly flip computer bits and crash software.
The biggest bug you've never heard of.

